# Re-homed 1 year GSD dog won’t eat or drink



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I just re-homed a 1 year and she won’t eat or drink. She came from a wonderful home and she snuggles and I know she is sad and grieving so I am giving her space and time. I got her yesterday and she slept on my bed last night. We went on a short short walk last night and this morning. I am worried about her not drinking. Any help?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Not much help but personally, I wouldn't be too worried about not drinking for one day as she's at least going for walks and not distressed. Why was she re-homed since she came from a wonderful one?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

See if you can find out exactly what she used to drink water from, bucket or bowl whatever, put it down and leave her alone with it for a while.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

They had to move and couldn’t take her. They brought her to my house and she freaked out when they left, she was very upset. It was her only other home and humans.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@Magwart any advice?

This breed bonds closely with their people and rehoming is traumatic. 
Put yourself in her place. She's a dog, with limited understanding of human affairs. The people she knows and loves just dropped her off and left. She has no clue who you are or what is happening. Give her time and space to settle and adjust. Make sure she has access to food and water and try not to force yourself on her. This transition could take a long time, so be prepared to be patient. And be prepared for a personality shift as she settles in.


----------



## Puppy grandma (Nov 3, 2020)

bruiser said:


> I just re-homed a 1 year and she won’t eat or drink. She came from a wonderful home and she snuggles and I know she is sad and grieving so I am giving her space and time. I got her yesterday and she slept on my bed last night. We went on a short short walk last night and this morning. I am worried about her not drinking. Any help?


If you are really worried about hydration. Giver ice cube she may play and eat. Also ask family if they gave her wet food. I would try and replicate home environment as much as you can. If they had children too she will really be missing the same level contact.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I never brought the fosters to their new home. Owners took them from mine so the dog didn't see me leave and wait for me. This was traumatic for yours. For now: give her gentle leadership and structure. Keep her leashed inside and outside so she knows who she belongs to. Do not baby her. Treat her as if you had her for years. Also don't expose her to anyone outside your family too prevent confusion of belonging. It will get better, given that she is healthy. I hope you don't have the former owners visit or call (she will hear it).


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Would she take food from your hand? 
I had to sit on the bathroom floor with one of the fosters and hand feed her because she was dropped off with a 2 w.o pup that was nursing. She would only eat from my hand.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Another one: don't tell the former owners about her troubles if you need info from them.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Puppy grandma said:


> If you are really worried about hydration. Giver ice cube she may play and eat. Also ask family if they gave her wet food. I would try and replicate home environment as much as you can. If they had children too she will really be missing the same level contact.


She was raised with kids and other dogs, now she is just with me. She likes laying next to me and follows me most places in the house (small house) especially the bathroom, lol. Likes to go outside and just stands next to me. Loved her short walks. Wouldn’t take treats or food but loved a piece of hard salami.


----------



## Puppy grandma (Nov 3, 2020)

bruiser said:


> She was raised with kids and other dogs, now she is just with me. She likes laying next to me and follows me most places in the house (small house) especially the bathroom, lol. Likes to go outside and just stands next to me. Loved her short walks. Wouldn’t take treats or food but loved a piece of hard salami.


She is very lucky to have you. Maybe keep TV on and play the radio. Sounds like she may also be used to some noise. Then wean her off. Just make it sound more crowded.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Would she take food from your hand?
> I had to sit on the bathroom floor with one of the fosters and hand feed her because she was dropped off with a 2 w.o pup that was nursing. She would only eat from my hand.


When I was eating a piece of salami, she had no problem wanting and taking that. I might try mixing her food with some canned food.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

.One other thought: could she be pregnant? I once had a foster dog who didn't eat for three days. Turned out she just had gotten pregnant just before I got her.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

If the not drinking continues she may go for low sodium chicken or beef broth. Better yet...homemade with no added salt.
It would probably kick start her appetite also.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One day isn't a big deal to not eat, but if this goes on, I disagree with the advice to not worry about it and just feed her regular food until she works it out. Feed her anything nutritious that she'll eat, and make yourself interesting and wonderful by doing it. She sounds like she's grieving and needs to have a reason to believe in you -- give her one!

If she likes canned food, I'd let her eat a whole can! It has a lot of moisture in it, and she needs that right now. If she's not drinking by tomorrow morning, I'd probably have her at the vet to get some fluids, to help her feel better.

Here's why I'm not on board with waiting the dog out if this continues. I have seen German Shepherds "sad themselves" to death after losing a home. They don't all do it, but some who were deeply bonded do. We used to call it "Shepherd Syndrome" at the shelter where I volunteered. It is utterly heart-breaking to see. I would really like for you to keep her from getting herself into that downward spiral! Intervening early is in her interest. What happens when they get into that downward spiral is that they stop eating and drinking, then the immune system takes a dive, and lethargy follows. They then can pick up some crud that a healthy dog would shrug off. Or they just waste away. In shelters, when they do this, a minor little nothing-form of kennel cough that barely bothers most dogs will turn into double pneumonia, and they give up and don't fight it and die within days. Once I realized what was going on, I used to show up with high-end canned food, freeze-dried liver, and anything else I could think of to get them to eat a little. Sometimes I'd put a dab on top of their paw, and go away for a minute, and then come back and find it gone, and the dog looking at me with more interest. 

If you have some eggs in the fridge, try scrambling one for her. Many dogs LOVE scrambled egg (and it's smelly, which helps). It's also easy to digest, which is good for a tummy that's empty. 

Another idea is to buy a package of frozen beef or chicken livers and some hamburger. Boil the livers, and save the cooking water. I have a hunch that she'll drink that liver broth once it cools -- it smells AMAZING to dogs. Cut the livers up with some cooked hamburger so they're less rich. Give her just a little, like a spoonful. Get her interested. Then a little more. Get her tummy working again with small amounts. Eventually you can spoon some of that mix on her kibble, and she'll eat a meal.

Alternatively, you can chop up the raw liver with raw hamburger (1 part liver: 9 parts hamburger), and add a bunch of good eggs (with ground shells), organic oats, a drizzle of molasses, and wheat germ if you have it. Make meatballs, and bake them in a roasting tray covered with foil, until they're done. They freeze well, so make a lot. You can reheat them in a mug in the microwave -- serving warm is important, as the steam carries the aroma to the dog and stimulates the appetite. These are an excellent for anorexic dogs, to help get them eating again. I will sometimes break a warm one up over kibble to get them to eat too.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

If she likes canned food, I make "puppy soup" for dogs with upset stomachs. Warm water and canned food covers both needs' hydration and food.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

She would probably love some sautéed chicken of beef liver that is cheap and you can add just a bit of spice or herb, not even necessary, I never had a dog that would refuse it.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Magwart said:


> One day isn't a big deal to not eat, but if this goes on, I disagree with the advice to not worry about it and just feed her regular food until she works it out. Feed her anything nutritious that she'll eat, and make yourself interesting and wonderful by doing it. She sounds like she's grieving and needs to have a reason to believe in you -- give her one!
> 
> If she likes canned food, I'd let her eat a whole can! It has a lot of moisture in it, and she needs that right now. If she's not drinking by tomorrow morning, I'd probably have her at the vet to get some fluids, to help her feel better.
> 
> ...


I agree. She is distraught and I don't see anything wrong with giving her extra special food (and a reason to find happiness) for a few days.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Magwart, thank you for enlightening me regarding to wait it out. I agree with your advice and will delete that part.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> Magwart, thank you for enlightening me regarding to wait it out. I agree with your advice and will delete that part.


I never realized that either but I can see it with our breed. They bond so deeply. @bruiser ...I'm so glad she is getting a loving home. When she is more settled please post a pic.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I don’t have it in me, I never wait, if one of my dogs wouldn’t eat for more than 12 hours and sometimes yes, before/after the surgery or some upset stomach issues. I start cooking chicken rice, hand feed and what not.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Magwart said:


> One day isn't a big deal to not eat, but if this goes on, I disagree with the advice to not worry about it and just feed her regular food until she works it out. Feed her anything nutritious that she'll eat, and make yourself interesting and wonderful by doing it. She sounds like she's grieving and needs to have a reason to believe in you -- give her one!
> 
> If she likes canned food, I'd let her eat a whole can! It has a lot of moisture in it, and she needs that right now. If she's not drinking by tomorrow morning, I'd probably have her at the vet to get some fluids, to help her feel better.
> 
> ...


I will try, up to now. Still nothing.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

EgansMom said:


> I never realized that either but I can see it with our breed. They bond so deeply. @bruiser ...I'm so glad she is getting a loving home. When she is more settled please post a pic.


Will do!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I will try this, will post a picture once she’s doing better.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

bruiser said:


> I will try, up to now. Still nothing.


Score! I mixed her food with some warm chicken broth, wouldn’t touch it. I tore up a piece of that hard salami and set it on top. She ate it all. Tomorrow to the store for some liver and more chicken broth. Saved the last 2 pieces of hard salami in case I need an enticement.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

You can get low sodium chicken broth ! Sooo happy ! Good for her  You probably already know , but only a tiny bit of liver. It can give them the runs. What's this little lady's name ?


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

EgansMom said:


> You can get low sodium chicken broth ! Sooo happy ! Good for her  You probably already know , but only a tiny bit of liver. It can give them the runs. What's this little lady's name ?


Okay, I used low sodium chicken broth, Didn’t know about the liver. I was going to make those meatballs. Here name is ‘maya’. I was thinking about changing it but 
I don’t think I will now. All she wats to do is snuggle. This picture was from yesterday when I got her.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

bruiser said:


> Score! I mixed her food with some warm chicken broth, wouldn’t touch it. I tore up a piece of that hard salami and set it on top. She ate it all. Tomorrow to the store for some liver and more chicken broth. Saved the last 2 pieces of hard salami in case I need an enticement.


Chicken hearts are usually cheap and easily obtained. Most dogs love them. You can spread them on a cookie sheet and bake them or fry them up in just a touch of oil. Heathy snack for you to, fried in a touch of olive oil with fresh sage and basil.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Satin balls are usually a great hit!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

bruiser said:


> Okay, I used low sodium chicken broth, Didn’t know about the liver. I was going to make those meatballs. Here name is ‘maya’. I was thinking about changing it but
> I don’t think I will now. All she wats to do is snuggle. This picture was from yesterday when I got her.
> View attachment 567740


She looks like a sweet soul.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy to hear that. Enjoy your new dog and discovering who she is.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Good to hear she's eating now..how sad for her to lose her loved ones.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She may end up preferring cooked food or raw to kibble.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Have you tried Satin Balls? I use to have the recipe but have lost it. My prior GSD would periodically not eat, due to stress, even little stresses, I'd make up a batch of Satin Balls to try and encourage him, at least he'd eat a few.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The meatballs I described are "safer" satin balls. The Internet recipes that include a lot of oil in them should be renamed "Pancreatitis Balls." With the wrong dog, those recipes using all that added fat will give you a $750 vet bill.

I'm also not a fan of the many satin ball recipes using fortified, processed cereal as an ingredient. It's not fortified for dogs. It's fortified for humans. Who knows if dogs need all those synthetic vitamins in those quantities? I just use organic oats and eggs instead as a binder -- so much less junky. (Why organic? Because oats are loaded with Roundup, which destroys gut flora. Sick dogs don't need that.)


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Magwart said:


> The meatballs I described are "safer" satin balls. The Internet recipes that include a lot of oil in them should be renamed "Pancreatitis Balls." With the wrong dog, those recipes using all that added fat will give you a $750 vet bill.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of the many satin ball recipes using fortified, processed cereal as an ingredient. It's not fortified for dogs. It's fortified for humans. Who knows if dogs need all those synthetic vitamins in those quantities? I just use organic oats and eggs instead as a binder -- so much less junky. (Why organic? Because oats are loaded with Roundup, which destroys gut flora. Sick dogs don't need that.)


I should have been more specific, but was in a hurry, as usual. Yup, I didn't use any 'processed cereal', nor oil. We had plenty of farm fresh eggs, which I used, had about 10 chickens at the time. I think I took a recipe off the internet, then modified it to my tastes, and to make it healthier.


----------



## mbaumser (Jul 24, 2018)

We rehomed Diva when she was 5 years old. Very similar, the family was moving and couldn't (wouldn't?) take her with them.

She was extremely traumatized by the experience and wouldn't eat. I hand fed her for a few days. Kibble and watermelon until she got used to her new surrounding. Eating from her bowl took about a week. it took about 6 months before she really started to settle in an relax.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

mbaumser said:


> We rehomed Diva when she was 5 years old. Very similar, the family was moving and couldn't (wouldn't?) take her with them.
> 
> She was extremely traumatized by the experience and wouldn't eat. I hand fed her for a few days. Kibble and watermelon until she got used to her new surrounding. Eating from her bowl took about a week. it took about 6 months before she really started to settle in an relax.


I know what you mean. She won’t eat or drink. Won’t play with her ball. I can take her on walks, she likes that. But she won’t leave the daybed otherwise except to go outside for a few minutes and even then she just sits next to me. She sleeps on top of the bed at night with me and will hang out in the kitchen with me if I call her. She does like to be in the bathroom with me, lol. She has not barked once in 4 days. She is really depressed, it breaks my heart. I talk to her all day and give loves, she is a really sweet girl.


----------



## mbaumser (Jul 24, 2018)

Yeah it's heart breaking. If I knew then what I know now, I would have insisted that we spend more time with Diva before taking her out of her home like that. 

Just give Maya lot's of cuddles. Diva loved getting brushed, treats, squeaky toys, anything that made her feel more comfortable...but really just time is the only thing that helped her. (we also thought about changing Diva's name but decided that would just add to the trauma so we kept "Diva")


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Today we had a wonderful 4 mile walk. When we got home she actually went and got her ball. That’s as active she’s been other then our walks. We played in the back for awhile before she went to the door. It warmed my heart. I did decide to change her name after thinking about it seeing how she will be with me forever. ’Bella’ and she already responds to it a little. If she was older I probably wouldn’t have but since she just turned 1, I think we’re good. Bella is excellent on a leash, sits, stays, leaves it, and comes when called so far. But if she had a chance she would probably run, she has a short history of that. Just something we can work on together. Just time and bonding.

if you have anymore advice I would like to hear it.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

bruiser said:


> Today we had a wonderful 4 mile walk. When we got home she actually went and got her ball. That’s as active she’s been other then our walks. We played in the back for awhile before she went to the door. It warmed my heart. I did decide to change her name after thinking about it seeing how she will be with me forever. ’Bella’ and she already responds to it a little. If she was older I probably wouldn’t have but since she just turned 1, I think we’re good. Bella is excellent on a leash, sits, stays, leaves it, and comes when called so far. But if she had a chance she would probably run, she has a short history of that. Just something we can work on together. Just time and bonding.
> 
> if you have anymore advice I would like to hear it.


*Hungarian Baby Names Meaning:*

In Hungarian Baby Names the meaning of the name Bella is: Intelligent.

*Latin Baby Names Meaning:*

In Latin Baby Names the meaning of the name Bella is: A . Also a diminutive of Annabella and Arabella meaning yielding to prayer. Also meaning beautiful, loving, lovable, graceful.

*Spanish Baby Names Meaning:*

In Spanish Baby Names the meaning of the name Bella is: Beautiful. : Devoted to God. A Spanish.

*American Baby Names Meaning:*

In American Baby Names the meaning of the name Bella is: Intelligent.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

EgansMom said:


> *Hungarian Baby Names Meaning:*
> 
> In Hungarian Baby Names the meaning of the name Bella is: Intelligent.
> 
> ...


I didn’t know that, the name suits her! Thanks!


----------

